# Power Mirror Question



## Geoff (Nov 6, 2001)

The power mirrors stopped working on my '92 Yukon. The fuse is good. Any ideas what's wrong? Is there a relay in the circuit?


----------



## C Nash (Nov 7, 2001)

Power Mirror Question

Geoff, 
I assume that both right and left mirrors are inoperative. Did you check to see if there is power at the fuse?   There is an in-line fuse taped to the harness above the fuse panel. It is fed from the acc/batt 30 amp circuit breaker. If you have voltage at the fuse ck the orange wire at the mirror switch.  If you have voltage there I would ck the black wire for ground. I think it grounded back at the convenience center located under left side of I/P.  If all are good, the mirrior switch is probably defected. Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - c nash on Nov 07 2001  11:00:59 AM


----------



## Geoff (Nov 7, 2001)

Power Mirror Question

Thanks. I'll check the in line fuse.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2001)

Power Mirror Question

C Nash -- Your suggestions helped me solve the problem, though I'm still baffled.

The fuse panel does not indicate which fuse is for the power mirrors. There was no power at several fuses in the panel, even with the ignition turned turned on. What's more I couldn't locate the inline fuse above the fuse panel. There was nothing taped above the panel. 

I didn't have power at the switch. So what I did was locate the orange wire in the harness inside the truck. Then I cut the wire, attached a 15A inline fuse, and connected to the wire to the power distribution block on the firewall just below the streering column. I used one of the 12V terminals that's hot only when the ignition is turned on. 

I'd still like to know which fuse (in fuse panel) is for the power mirrors and why I wasn't getting power to the mirrors. Could it be a problem with the relay you mentioned? There's two relays positioned vertically. Is there a way to test the relays with a meter?

Again, thanks for your help.

Geoff



Edited by - Geoff on Nov 09 2001  09:57:45 AM


----------



## C Nash (Nov 9, 2001)

Power Mirror Question

Geoff,
The circuit breaker that feeds the power to the convenience center for the power mirrors should be marked ACC/BATT 30 amp.  The 5 amp fuse marked crank should be below and the ACC/IGN circuit breaker above. It is located in the fuse block. You can check it the same as a fuse if it is blown.  I don't think that will be your problem because you would have some more problems such as cargo lamp, power seats etc. that would be inoperative.  The inline fuse is a 3 amp and it should be taped to the large wiring harness above the fuse panel.  Can be a devil to find if you are not familar with where it is located. I would not use a 15 amp fuse. Some of the fuse are hot only when you have the headlight sw. on. Ck to see if anything else is not working, vanity mirror, glove box light, cruise control etc.   
Hope this helps.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

